# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Forum search is fully functional now !!

## Vaibhav

The search index has been re-built and the search appears to work seamlessly !!! Finally we have a fully functional search function which will search all the posts  :Smilie:  

Please let me know if you face any issues  ..

----------


## shg

Where is the _Find all posts by_ link on the user profile page?

----------


## TMS

@Vai: I'm not all that convinced that the search is working properly.  I've just searched for posts for me (TMShucks) and only get 5 back.  There are two from way back when I needed help on a contract I was working on, one when I introduced myself to the moderators, and 2 reported posts.  Now, I'm pretty sure I've reported more than 2 posts.

I've reported lots of SPAM, self promotion and advertising both as an "ordinary" contributor and as a moderator.

The only selection criteria were "posts" and User Name: TMShucks.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Vaibhav

> @Vai: I'm not all that convinced that the search is working properly.  I've just searched for posts for me (TMShucks) and only get 5 back.  There are two from way back when I needed help on a contract I was working on, one when I introduced myself to the moderators, and 2 reported posts.  Now, I'm pretty sure I've reported more than 2 posts.
> 
> I've reported lots of SPAM, self promotion and advertising both as an "ordinary" contributor and as a moderator.
> 
> The only selection criteria were "posts" and User Name: TMShucks.
> 
> Regards, TMS



TMShucks, i see the 5 threads started by you.. Do you think its only missing the reported posts or any other threads which you think you might





> Where is the _Find all posts by_ link on the user profile page?



Find latest posts on the profile takes you all the way back : http://www.excelforum.com/search.php...hid=150439&pp=  (Results 1 to 35 of 5410)

----------


## TMS

@Vai: I suspect just reported posts because I haven't actually asked that many questions plus my intro. So, yes, but I would have expected more. From a personal point of view, no big deal as I'm not going to be searching for reported posts.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Vaibhav

> @Vai: I suspect just reported posts because I haven't actually asked that many questions plus my intro. So, yes, but I would have expected more. From a personal point of view, no big deal as I'm not going to be searching for reported posts.
> 
> Regards, TMS



Yes exactly, no one will want to search reported posts, i have spent last 30 minutes trying to search posts of different users old and new and it is showing all the posts for each user... 
Still if you find any issues in search please let me know ..

----------


## pike

TMShucks

I performed a single search on TMShucks Threads started started   and   one year and older and found heaps

----------


## TMS

From the Advanced Search option in the Menu bar, if I do:

Search Types: Posts
User Name: TMShucks
Find Posts: A Year Ago and Older


I get 2 returns

Find Posts: A Year Ago and Newer:

I get 3 returns


In total, the 5 entries I found without putting a date in.

What am I doing wrong?

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

From the Advanced Search option in the Menu bar, if I do:

Search Types: Posts
User Name: TMShucks
Find Posts: A Year Ago and Older


I get 2 returns

Find Posts: A Year Ago and Newer:

I get 3 returns


In total, the 5 entries I found without putting a date in.

What am I doing wrong?

Regards, TMS

----------


## pike

no you are right I'm looking at all your posts in the threads you started (5) and the reported posts about (3)

----------


## TMS

I've reported a lot more posts than 3.  However, it's probably no big deal as I'm not really going to go looking for them.  My concern is that the search should either find all the reported posts or none of them ... it just seems to lack consistency, which is worrying.

If I don't limit it to posts, I also get half a dozen visitor messages which may or may nor be visibible to others.

I don't want to rain on the parade if everyone else is happy with what they're getting back.

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

I tried the search at my end and it works fine.  I got about 51 pages of posts ....

----------


## pike

Dont know what i did but now i get ziltch

----------


## john55

hi,
I tried to search too, it returned 15 pages!
it's ok!

----------


## Domski

Seems to be working but searches are taking over a minute to come back with results which can't be right.

Dom

----------


## teylyn

TM, mods will delete reported posts once they've been actioned.

----------


## Domski

Can't get onto page 2 of this thread either for some reason.

Dom

----------


## Domski

Can now after a flurry of database errors...

Dom

----------


## teylyn

Forum just crashed on my. I posted above comment and when I hit reply I got a message asking if I wanted to leave the page or stay on it. After that it was downhill.

Just like 4 weeks ago. Deja vu.

----------


## Fotis1991

I also have the same problems as teylyn......

----------


## Domski

Ditto...I'm having problems with posts apparently trying to duplicate as I make a reply. Click submit and get a warning about leaving the page although the post has been successfully made.

Frustrating and not worth my time being here again.

Dom

----------


## john55

When I've posted my replay earlier I had received the same error if "you want to leave..etc! I was thinking it was an accident! it seems it's not only on my side!

----------


## Marcol

@ Teylyn




> .... asking if I wanted to leave the page or stay on it.



This crops up regularly with me, it seems to lead to double posting. I still copy any post to notepad before sending.
If an apparent failure occurs, it's worth checking the thread before trying to post again, as often as not it has been sent!!!

I suspect that this happened to TMS earlier today in this thread. (posts #3/4)

*[EDIT]*
Speak of the Devil .....
This post crashed on me with that very message, this time after a restart of the page it turns out the post was sent!!!
(Firefox and default skin)

----------


## TMS

@teylyn: on that basis, it looks as though it's finding everything it should.

Learn for me: guess I should go back and delete those reported posts  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Regards, TMS

----------


## martindwilson

seems ok for me 91 pages found

----------


## royUK

I delete all reported posts regularly. Seems pointless keepimg them

----------


## snb

myposts: 4912
find latest posts : 4911

you'll find in the cell left: 4764

result: number of pages: 141

When I try to go to page 141, 120 or 100 directly : sorry no matches found.

----------


## Domski

Searches seem to be running a lot faster now.

Dom

----------


## TMS

I have the same problems as teylyn, snb, et al.

While the jury is still out, at least for me, as to whether or not we have a fully functioning search function, we sure don't have a fully functional database.

This is getting very wearing.

TMS

----------


## martindwilson

hmm i misread i can find 91 threads started by me. but.......not all threads i responded to.

----------


## martindwilson

so "my posts" shows 286 pages, but how do i search within those?

----------


## teylyn

Well, the above comments leave some doubts about "fully functional" forum search.

More disconcerting, though, is that other errors are back and the forum is more unstable than ever.

For example: Posting a new thread and submitting. Fine. For once, I don't get the question whether or not I want to stay on the page. It's remarkable that this seems remarkable, right? In any other place, it would go without saying. At Excelforum it seems to be the exception. Then I spot a typo in my post and click to edit it. This sends the forum into a non-responsive spin. The page does not open. No other forum page on any other tab will open. I have to close all forum tabs, then try again in a few minutes.

This will not work for me. 

It's quite obvious that lots of other long term members and moderators have already left this forum behind and only visit occasionally, if at all, because of the incompetence and malfunction that was thrown at us for the last month. 

Vai, I don't really care how hard you or your team _work_ or how hard you all _try_ to fix problems you've introduced by sheer ignorance. Members here care about results, not effort.

Read "Atlas Shrugged".

----------


## royUK

The search is not working, I searched on my name for "Invoice", I've answered several questions on the subject but none were returned

----------


## Domski

It's worth visiting every now and then just to keep up with seeing how things shouldn't be done.

Dom

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

I am confused - the Twitter account assured me yesterday that the forum was working *perfectly*...

----------


## teylyn

OnErrorGoto0, don't want to quote anybody's signature, but "*terms apply" !!

----------


## pike

searching for threads with zero posts is broken again

----------


## arlu1201

Pike, i just tried it at my end in the Excel Programming sub forum and it works fine.

----------


## pike

Hello arlu1201
I have been using the criteria

Search Single Content Type
Search all open Forums
No prefix
At Most    0 Replies
Yesterday and Newer

----------


## arlu1201

I did the same as above....i got 31 posts out of which about 70% had 0 replies.  Didnt you get any results?

----------


## pike

Hello arlu1201
I get about 70% that did have many replies

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> Hello arlu1201
> I get about 70% that did have many replies



Same thing for me

----------


## NBVC

The incompetence of this "dream team" just keeps piling on, doesn't it! Holy Geesh!

I am ashamed to call myself a Moderator in this forum!

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

I find it amusing that this thread title appears as just 'Forum search is fully...' on the main index screen - it encourages you to fill in your own words at the end...

----------


## Domski

Shafted???  :Smilie: 

Dom

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

For purely alliterative reasons, I was trying hard to think of a third word that started with 'f'...  :Smilie:  (not 'functional' for obvious reasons)

----------


## Domski

Fubar?

Dom

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Not the one I thought of, but certainly seems to sum things up nicely.

----------


## TMS

fu..fu..fu..functional. Sorry, I'm getting a bit of a st..stutter with the f..f..forum keep f..f..f..falling over.  What f..f..f..fun we're having.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You know, I think I've spent more time waiting for the forum to connect, waiting for threads to update, and reading and replying to these complaint threads than I have been able to spend replying to people who need help!

----------


## arlu1201

@TMS,

I have been online for the past 2 hrs or so (and i was online earlier too) and havent seen any dbase errors or delays in the pages loading.  Are you facing any particular issues at your end?  Even the leave page popup vanished.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Arlette,
You seem to live in a different world from the rest of us as I think you are the only apologist of this forum (besides the owners).

----------


## arlu1201

@OnError,
I m just stating the facts.  I have not been facing issues at all since this evening and thats what i stated.  What will i gain by taking sides?

----------


## TMS

Arlette,

I don't have to have too long a memory to recall the issues.  As it happens, the forum has been unresponsive (in the last couple of hours) to the extent that I have needed to close all the tabs connected to the forum and, in a couple of instances, I closed down the browser.  I'm not sure if some of the issues are related to the browser but I suspect not.

And I'm not taking sides either, I am commenting on my experiences and, to some extent, joining in the humour.  As they say, if you don't laugh, you'll cry ... often said at funerals.  

TMS

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

I am not suggesting you are gaining anything, merely that you seem to be considerably more well-disposed towards the owners than anyone else is. Perhaps it is a timezone difference and the forum runs more smoothly when you are using it than it does for most of us. For example, it took me about two minutes to post my last post to you.

----------


## arlu1201

I guess its the timezone difference... i have observed this a couple of times...whenever i see all the posts regarding the issues and i try something at my end, it works, contrary to the posts.  Maybe thats what made my posts sound well disposed towards the owners.  I am just one of you guys responding to threads and helping people out.  Dont get me wrong  :Smilie: .

Edit: The above post was instant.

----------


## arlu1201

Ok..i did face a few problems right now.  So i am sailing in the same boat with you guys.  But i also feel it has something to do with the timezone difference.  Hopefully we should have this sorted out fast.  The owners should do something soon.

----------


## TMS

> The owners should do something soon.



I trust you're not holding your breath or, if you are, you can do it for a long time.  :Wink: 

Regards, TMS

----------


## royUK

Arlette, why don't you tell us who you work for?

----------


## Colin Legg

So I just logged on to check my private messages and had to go through several DB errors before I could read them. I'll be back in a few months to reassess the forum's situation. Hope everyone's well.

----------


## royUK

Hi Colin, I've actually had no problems today!

----------


## Paul

In best Austin Powers voice: "Who does #2 work for??!!"  Oh wait, this isn't the joke thread.  Or is it?

----------


## TMS

> this isn't the joke thread. Or is it?



I keep waiting for someone to post (in the joke thread), "have you heard the one about the Excel Forum?"

Add your own punch line ... unless you feel it stands alone.

----------


## Marcol

@ Vai

Welcome to the Forum ...  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately your post doesn't comply to the forum rules
For Forum Rules click here Forum Rules

See Rule #1





> 1. Use concise, accurate thread titles. Your post title should describe your problem, not your anticipated solution. Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title.

----------


## Mordred

Another **Sigh**!  Today is the January 25th, 2012 and my "Find latest Posts" button isn't updated past January 20th 2012.  I've probably posted (only) 10 times since the 20th but gosh-dang-flambelik I would like to see my "latest" posts.  I'm just sayin!

----------


## vlady

Maybe , it is the effect of the    DECEMBER 21, 2012     :Smilie: 


excelforumsample.jpg

----------


## teylyn

vlady, I don't get it. What exactly does your screenshot illustrate? Where does December 21, 2012 (20*12* ??) come in?

I see you're running the forum without JavaScript enabled 
(which helps with the current forum issues, but should not be required for any web site that wants to be competitive in this day and age. If the technical team can't get the site to work with the JavaScript that provides 80% of the site's functionality, then, pardon me, they're f*.... fairly useless. ). 
Other than that I cannot see anything out of the ordinary.

----------


## TMS

@teylyn: that stuttttter's cccatching ... "f*.... fairly useless"  :Smilie:

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey guys,

Got some tweaking done to the search function and its working fine.  If you have any particular instance not working, do let me know and we will check it out.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

It does indeed appear to be working. Sadly, that annoying popup message is back. Plus ça change...

----------


## teylyn

> If you have any particular instance not working, do let me know and we will check it out.



Vai, you don't really expect us to list all things that are not working AGAIN and AGAIN and AGAIN???

I expect that *you* report to your user community a *complete* list of already reported issues ( in the various threads across the forum, since you did not create a dedicated forum to report bugs) and report on their respective status.

Once you have proven that *all reported errors* are fixed, you can create a forum for error reporting and keep us updated as to the status of these bugs one by one.

Don't expect us to applaud you and fall in line because you have fixed 1 of the 100 problems you have introduced by employing unqualified people to perform major changes.

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey Teylyn,

A complete update on all the issues reported so far will be provided shortly.  What i meant was - if you have any particular instance of your search query not working, please let me know and we will check it out.

----------


## Domski

> I expect that *you* report to your user community a *complete* list of already reported issues ( in the various threads across the forum, since you did not create a dedicated forum to report bugs) and report on their respective status.
> 
> Once you have proven that *all reported errors* are fixed, you can create a forum for error reporting and keep us updated as to the status of these bugs one by one.



Agree this would be a sensible way to go about things. Obviously not around here though  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Dom

----------


## Domski

And judging by the time it took me to post that (and probably this) there's plenty still to fix.

Dom

----------


## TMS

@Vai: please fix the grey rep count problem.  It shouldn't be that difficult and shouldn't have any major impact on other key functionality.

I enjoy the challenge of resolving problems and the gratitude of the people I help ... but I also enjoy the recognition.

I have continued to persevere through your difficult times but I'm going to stop posting in this forum until this is resolved.

----------


## Marcol

@ Dom
You could have saved time by not posting twice ...  :EEK!:  ...  :Wink:

----------


## Domski

Jeez...I didn't even notice that had happened. There's another problem for you.

Dom

----------


## Marcol

It's a new feature in the forum for replying to OPs that need told more than once. ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mordred

> Hey guys,
> 
> Got some tweaking done to the search function and its working fine.  If you have any particular instance not working, do let me know and we will check it out.



No it's not working fine!  Where are my recent posts??  It's now the 26th and my most recent post day is still the 20th.  LoL, you got some tweaking done and it's working fine; does your 'tech team' actual test their work?

----------


## vlady

@ simon

Why don't they test the vbulletin first on a local computer before uploading the upgrade/fixes???
I think vbulletin is like wordpress that you can download the whole xml file then load to a local computer, then tweak it test it make change experiment on it do whatever they like, then  test run. So that there is no burden on the part of the user's(us). Do they have lists on the things that should be checked/done before uploading to the server(internet) or just plain LET'S DO THIS!!! It took me almost 60 sec. to posts with the upload picture.

This is my unit ...

pcvlady.jpg

BTW   i think they should also look at the uploading of attachments. I'm using the "Basic Uploader" coz the other one consumes to much time.


@ telyn... December 21, 2012   "Rapture" they say  :Smilie:

----------


## vlady

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=39482

----------


## Vaibhav

I have created a new sub-forum for issues - http://www.excelforum.com/suggestions-for-improvement/

If any of the issues posted in this entire thread still persist, please feel free to post them to the new sub-forum as a new thread.

Please create 1 thread per issue.  To standardize it, kindly use *Issue* if you are reporting an issue or *Improvement* for any suggestion for improvement.

Am closing this thread.

Appreciate your co-operation.

----------

